# No longer Ask one to Be one



## Payne (Jan 27, 2010)

I was informed that we may now recruit members instead of being ask. I was wondering has anyone else heard this?


----------



## JTM (Jan 27, 2010)

i doubt it.  besides, this kind of change doesn't come in the middle of the year.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 27, 2010)

I would hope to see more innovative measures (engaging the public in a strategized way) before jumping straight to this.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> I would hope to see more innovative measures (engaging the public in a strategized way) before jumping straight to this.


 
Absolutely.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 27, 2010)

I've always thought being active in the community was the best form of evangelism.  I've had the same thoughts regarding masonry.  People "see" masonry and masons and become curious about it.  You shouldn't have to knock on their door.


----------



## kcir (Jan 27, 2010)

What do you regard as recruiting?  Can we hold open houses, invite the public and answer questions,,,,,,,,yes.


----------



## MGM357 (Jan 27, 2010)

An open house could be done as long as it isn't done just to have an open house. Maybe a fund raiser at the Lodge and while people are there, maybe they could ask about Masonry and then one thing leads to another....

I don't think we should invite the public to have a town hall meeting about Masonry. Instead of the public coming to us, we need to be out in the public more often.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jan 27, 2010)

We had our Christmas Dinner, and several family members of each Brother attended. We have had a request for a petition from one son, and one son-in-law since that night. The son came to spend an evening with his dad our last Stated Meeting, brought a friend, they had the meal with us, and while we met, they stayed in the "Parlor" and played pool. On the way home after dropping off the friend, the son told his Dad "I think I'm ready to petition, what do I need to do?" Dad said "Son you have just taken the first step." I hope one day that is a conversation I get to have with one of my son's. The story of the son-in-law, I will leave to Brother LJ to pass on if he wants to. We are getting more active, and seen in our little community, and there are some positive things happening. Our Lodge did not dwindle over night, and we don't expect it to come back fast, but we are working on it. We have our monthly pancake breakfast that is open to the public, and we have subtle signs around the restaurant, and Brothers are there to answer questions as they may come. We are looking at ways to increase our financial stability, and this will lead us into the public sight more, and perhaps be able to get more to ask questions, and perhaps to ask THE question. It just takes work and dedication. 
(No toes were stepped on this time)  
Hippie...


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 27, 2010)

As DDGM I have not.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 27, 2010)

Lead by example, your actions speak loader then words.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 27, 2010)

kcir said:


> What do you regard as recruiting?  Can we hold open houses, invite the public and answer questions,,,,,,,,yes.



MA has received some criticisms for their approach to membership.  We hold open houses to tell people who we really are and to show the historical connections to the community.  We advertise so people know where to go if they are interested.  We do not get incentives for "pitching and closing the deal".  We try to present Freemasonry to the public to educate them.  Freemasonry sales it's self.  I've had people come in during an open house to say they have been living in this small town for over 25 years and never new this was a Masonic building.  It's just remarkable how we can hide in plain site.

Oh yeah, we can approach a person that we feel may make a good mason and talk to them about it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2010)

Well said Bro. Sutton. It's about time we Texans get off our butts and start becoming more engaged with the public. This notion that we shouldn't have open houses or that we'll attract members simply because we are Masons is hogwash. It's that mindset that has put Texas Freemasonry in the position we're in.....loosing thousands of members each year.....


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 28, 2010)

Not One Person
By Brother Dan Weatherington, from the Masonic e-mail journal CINOSAM
Not one person ever joined Masonry because George Washington was a Mason. Not one person ever joined
Masonry because Harry Truman was a Mason. Not one person ever joined because of any of our great Masonic
heroes. Joining doesn't make you any of those people.
Not one person ever joined in order to give a million dollars a day to charity, or homes, or crippled children.
You don't have to be a member to give money.
Not one person ever joined because our ritual is outstanding, or our minutes are accurate, or a hundred
other things we worry about. They don't know about our ritual.
They joined because someone they knew and admired was a Mason. It could have been a father, a friend, a
man down the street, or someone a thousand miles away.
Who, it didn't matter. They admired him and wanted to do the things he did, and they did it by the millions.
Want to help our growth? Be the kind of man someone admires. Someone will notice.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 28, 2010)

If there's anyone left.


----------



## ncm_pkt (Jan 28, 2010)

One of the things my Lodge is doing to let the public know we're here is CHARITY work.  Go to your local Walmart...there IS a manager that helps organizations with philanthropies.  An easy one that we do, is you tell the manager you would like to collect canned goods, or dollar bills to donate.  When people find out that the Masonic lodge is helping out the needy because you're out there in a group keeping each other company it looks REALLY GOOD!! The needy, your lodge and Walmart benefit. The needy get the food,  your lodge gets the recognition, and Walmart gets the money from all the cans purchased. When we did this, we had traveling brothers ask about our stated meetings, Mason's wives stop and talk to us about their husbands, interested men asking questions, and every once in a while funny looks, but who cares?? It's still ASK...and I like it that way...we currently have 3 EA degrees coming up, 3 investigations, and a few Master Mason degrees in the next few week. It looks to me as if Masonry is slowing headed in the better direction again. Keep your head up, wear your Masonic rings and pins, not to brag about Masonry, but to let people know we still exist, we're still active and we lodge our Craft!!


----------



## TexMass (Jan 29, 2010)

In MA, the GL has set up what's called "The Angel Fund".  It allows lodges to hold an account, seperate from all others, that can help a child with items such as new glasses, winter coat etc.  Usually 2-3 Masons will over see it,  The only contact they have is the school nurse and they must be prepared to respond with in 24 hours.  We don't advertise this and we don't pat ourselves on the back.  We do it because we're Masons.  Some lodges have 1,000 dollars in that account, some have more and some a lot.  In May of 2008, my good friend and Master of Rural Lodge in Quincy, MA Steven Whittmore, contacted the nurse at the local school to let here know that the Masonic year was coming to an end and she had not contacted them for any assistence.  She said all was fine unless they wanted to buy a wheel chair accessible school bus since it had been scratched off the budget for the upcoming year.  The next day he and a few Masons presented the school with a check for $49,991.42 to cover the cost of one.  They had a huge surplus.  It was a day that made many of us proud.

Quincy Masons donate wheelchair accessable school bus.


----------



## tomasball (Jan 29, 2010)

Payne said:


> I was informed that we may now recruit members instead of being ask. I was wondering has anyone else heard this?


 
Perhaps you could tell us who informed you of that.

The laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas spell out what is permissible and what is not on that topic.  I suggest you start there.  It runs somewhere along the line of it being okay to initiate a conversation with someone about masonry, tell him about it, answer questions, you just can't "ask" him to join.

Tom Ball
pm San Juan 1173


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 29, 2010)

but you can 'suggest' that he might be a good Mason if he were intrested to ask


----------



## MGM357 (Jan 29, 2010)

ncm_pkt said:


> One of the things my Lodge is doing to let the public know we're here is CHARITY work.  Go to your local Walmart...there IS a manager that helps organizations with philanthropies.  An easy one that we do, is you tell the manager you would like to collect canned goods, or dollar bills to donate.  When people find out that the Masonic lodge is helping out the needy because you're out there in a group keeping each other company it looks REALLY GOOD!! The needy, your lodge and Walmart benefit. The needy get the food,  your lodge gets the recognition, and Walmart gets the money from all the cans purchased. When we did this, we had traveling brothers ask about our stated meetings, Mason's wives stop and talk to us about their husbands, interested men asking questions, and every once in a while funny looks, but who cares?? It's still ASK...and I like it that way...we currently have 3 EA degrees coming up, 3 investigations, and a few Master Mason degrees in the next few week. It looks to me as if Masonry is slowing headed in the better direction again. Keep your head up, wear your Masonic rings and pins, not to brag about Masonry, but to let people know we still exist, we're still active and we lodge our Craft!!



Thats how Masonry should be "solicited".


----------



## MGM357 (Jan 29, 2010)

jonesvilletexas said:


> Not One Person
> By Brother Dan Weatherington, from the Masonic e-mail journal CINOSAM
> Not one person ever joined Masonry because George Washington was a Mason. Not one person ever joined
> Masonry because Harry Truman was a Mason. Not one person ever joined because of any of our great Masonic
> ...



Very well said!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 29, 2010)

tomasball said:


> Perhaps you could tell us who informed you of that.
> 
> The laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas spell out what is permissible and what is not on that topic.  I suggest you start there.  It runs somewhere along the line of it being okay to initiate a conversation with someone about masonry, tell him about it, answer questions, you just can't "ask" him to join.



Article 393a


----------



## Raven (Feb 5, 2010)

In my personal experiences while talking to not merely acquaintances, but to friends whom I know to be of strong upstanding character and holds high moral standards. When the topic of freemasonry arises in conversation or masonic jewelry is recognized and commented upon, I offer a card that I have had printed. This seems to work well when planting a seed.  :SNC:


----------



## Nate C. (Feb 7, 2010)

Raven said:


> In my personal experiences while talking to not merely acquaintances, but to friends whom I know to be of strong upstanding character and holds high moral standards. When the topic of freemasonry arises in conversation or masonic jewelry is recognized and commented upon, I offer a card that I have had printed. This seems to work well when planting a seed.  :SNC:
> 
> View attachment 1199


 
Now that's a good idea. Who printed your cards?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2010)

Raven said:


> In my personal experiences while talking to not merely acquaintances, but to friends whom I know to be of strong upstanding character and holds high moral standards. When the topic of freemasonry arises in conversation or masonic jewelry is recognized and commented upon, I offer a card that I have had printed. This seems to work well when planting a seed.  :SNC:
> 
> View attachment 1199


 
Great idea!


----------



## ndfire83 (Feb 7, 2010)

Brother's,
 I have done similar. It worked really well. I just bought the paper from wal-mart. You can buy business card, pre-cut, down-load the program and start printing. Also, Macoy Publishing and Masonic Supply sells cards.They are not that expensive.

http://www.macoy.com/Search.aspx?k=business+card


----------



## Raven (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello, Bro. Nate 
I use Vistaprint for inexpensive cards, labels and etc.   250 cards were free with a charge of $3.99 for design upload (S&C), and less than $6.00 s&h.
 Reasonable price for quality seeds.   www.vistaprint.com 
Blessings to all,


Nate C. said:


> Now that's a good idea. Who printed your cards?


----------



## Raven (Feb 7, 2010)

Great link, Bro.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andrew Makin (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi We still work on the "Ask one to be one " rule but it is ok to suggest that If you want to join all you have to do is ask
Actually in my Mother Lodge St John 795 in the Scottish constitution you have to ask twice

Andrew


----------



## ndfire83 (Feb 11, 2010)

Andrew Makin said:


> Hi We still work on the "Ask one to be one " rule but it is ok to suggest that If you want to join all you have to do is ask
> Actually in my Mother Lodge St John 795 in the Scottish constitution you have to ask twice
> 
> Andrew


How do you mean ask twice?


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 11, 2010)

A petioner has to  ask two times to join... Im Told Texas was that way not that long ago


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm told that some Texas Lodges automatically rejected every candidate for one year the first time they petitioned. The idea was that those who *really* wanted to be Masons would try again. Even if it's true, I doubt it still happens.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 12, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I'm told that some Texas Lodges automatically rejected every candidate for one year the first time they petitioned. The idea was that those who *really* wanted to be Masons would try again. Even if it's true, I doubt it still happens.


 
Yup, our current Mayor petitioned three times before he was voted in. Over the years he's served as WM, DDGM and currently holds an A certificate.


----------



## ndfire83 (Feb 12, 2010)

blake said:


> Yup, our current Mayor petitioned three times before he was voted in. Over the years he's served as WM, DDGM and currently holds an A certificate.


 
When he was voted down the first time did some one tell him he could petition again? Some might think that if they don't get in the first time they wont be able to petition again. Also, if no one has an issue with a candidate and the investigation committee finds no reason why they shouldn't why would you vote them down? Also, if they were voted down once, why would you consider them again?


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2010)

The rejection letter is very specific on when you can repetition


----------



## Raven (Feb 14, 2010)

This doesn't make sense to me either.  Had I been rejected to recieve the degrees of freemasonry, I would not re-apply... ever.



ndfire83 said:


> When he was voted down the first time did some one tell him he could petition again? Some might think that if they don't get in the first time they wont be able to petition again. Also, if no one has an issue with a candidate and the investigation committee finds no reason why they shouldn't why would you vote them down? Also, if they were voted down once, why would you consider them again?


----------



## ndfire83 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have not been a Mason for a lot of years, but have tried to learn as much as I can about it in general and in my State. I have never heard of any one in North Dakota being rejected and then petitioning again. I was under the impression, because it took 100% vote that if they were voted against then that was the end of it. Also, like I asked before, if they were voted down I would assume that it would be because they would not make good Masons, that being the case why would you even look at another petition form them?


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 17, 2010)

ndfire83 said:


> I have not been a Mason for a lot of years, but have tried to learn as much as I can about it in general and in my State. I have never heard of any one in North Dakota being rejected and then petitioning again. I was under the impression, because it took 100% vote that if they were voted against then that was the end of it. Also, like I asked before, if they were voted down I would assume that it would be because they would not make good Masons, that being the case why would you even look at another petition form them?


 
Things change, people change, situations change and lodges change.  I dont know of any Jurisdiction that does a blackball for life.  Some states like Texas it requires 3+ to be blackballed, others only 1.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 17, 2010)

ncm_pkt said:


> One of the things my Lodge is doing to let the public know we're here is CHARITY work. Go to your local Walmart...there IS a manager that helps organizations with philanthropies. An easy one that we do, is you tell the manager you would like to collect canned goods, or dollar bills to donate. When people find out that the Masonic lodge is helping out the needy because you're out there in a group keeping each other company it looks REALLY GOOD!! The needy, your lodge and Walmart benefit. The needy get the food, your lodge gets the recognition, and Walmart gets the money from all the cans purchased. When we did this, we had traveling brothers ask about our stated meetings, Mason's wives stop and talk to us about their husbands, interested men asking questions, and every once in a while funny looks, but who cares?? It's still ASK...and I like it that way...we currently have 3 EA degrees coming up, 3 investigations, and a few Master Mason degrees in the next few week. It looks to me as if Masonry is slowing headed in the better direction again. Keep your head up, wear your Masonic rings and pins, not to brag about Masonry, but to let people know we still exist, we're still active and we lodge our Craft!!



I think you have it exactly right.  Our numbers have fallen because we aren't visible.  A buddy of mine's Lodge sells drinks every Saturday at the local farmer's market.  All they do is load up on a few cases of drinks at Sam's, get some ice and coolers, put up their signs at the Farmer's Market and raise a little money every month that will go to a local charity.  The charity gets the money, and they normally have a few people ask about their Lodge.  Since they've been doing this, they bring in at least 2-3 EA's a month.  

But a little visibility, especially while helping improve the community in some way, goes a long way.  We don't have to fund and build a wing onto the hospital to get noticed.  A lot of times it's just the small fund raisiers like those described above that get the ball rolling.


----------

